# I can't install Java



## akoangscientist (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't install Java. Everytime I run the installer an error message appears: "Unable to download http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.6.0/1.6.0_23-b70.xml for installation.". After I close it and click the Install button, it pops up again. After that, another message appears: "Download failed: from=/jre1.6.0_23-c-l.msi, to-C:\Users...Java\jre1.6.0_23-c-l.msi"

What should I do? My computer is new and I'm not much familiar with Windows 7. Also, I think that this may be the reason why I can't upload/attach files on the internet. Am I right?

Anyway, please help me. 

Thanks


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Try this link.

http://www.java.com/en/download/ins...icrosystems+Inc.&os=Windows+XP&os_version=5.1


----------



## akoangscientist (Jan 9, 2011)

It says there that I have the recommended Java installed. But that program isn't on the list of my installed programs in the Control Panel.

Anyway, if I really have Java already, how come I still can't upload/attach files to my email? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

*Anyway, if I really have Java already, how come I still can't upload/attach files to my email?*
Java has nothing to do with this problem and right now I don't know what to tell you about that. Sorry


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

*I can't upload/attach files on the internet*

Can you explain this a little more clearly and what email client do you have?


----------



## musashiyojimbo (Feb 22, 2011)

Go to this screen and select the appropriate link:

http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


----------

